# bluewater fly fishing



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

In addition to my other boats, this season I'll have a 27 Contender to run. I've been considering an all fly or should I say almost all fly trip out deep. I do not possess the required permits to charter outside of state waters, but cost sharing on a boat is legal. Any trip outside of 9-miles would not be considered a charter, I want to get that out in the open and understood completely. From what I gather there are only a few captains here in Texas that offer a charter like this and in no circumstances do I want to undercut or undermine what they have worked hard to build as a business. 

Growing up I had the opportunity to occasionally fling a fly to dolphin, kings, wahoo and bonita...it was awesome! I never really had the chance to drag teasers in hopes of a Texas billfish on fly. The reality of actually raising a fish and hooking up on fly is probably very slim, but still obtainable with the correct attitude and situation. Chumming behind deep water shrimp boats, around platforms and near trash lines can be very effective for a variety of species.

With the cost of fuel and overall expenses involved in a deep trip 60 plus miles offshore of POC an overnighter may be considered to maximize the opportunity to stretch some line.

I can supply heavy conventional tackle, teasers and lures for trolling, deep-dropping and drifting for swordfish at night. All fly fishing gear will be up to each individual as well as light trolling/jigging gear for the trip. With a pair of high output green lights over the side of the boat, possibly a sword may come in close enough to cast to (has there been a sword caught on fly in Texas?) In the meantime we could drift a couple of baits off the stern deep to enhance the after dark experience. 

I'm just throwing some ideas out there to see if 3 or 4 anglers here would be interested in covering the expenses and working together to make a successful trip. Most offshore fishing trips are not very conducive to fly fishing and with the correct mindset we could make it happen.

I'm open for suggestions or comments- Curtiss


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Hey, Curtiss, sounds interesting. I've never tried fly fishing offshore and rarely stick my nose outside the jetties, but it sounds like an adventure. I could probably get two others to join in too.

Bruce


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Hey Lowtide,

Being one of those captains who does offshore flyfishing trips, I really appreciate your comments, and honor you for taking the stand that you have. Unfortunately there are many people running offshore/outside 9 mile charters without the required permits. Based upon what I am hearing so far this year, they will get caught this year. The NMFS and TPWD are more active this year than I have ever seen them, and thank goodness for that.

Regarding offshore with a fly, there is nothing like it. As they say a bonefish picks up your fly and then accelerates to 30 mph. Whereas a kingfish "hits" your fly at 30mph. There is nothing like catching kings, cobia, dorado, and yes even red snapper on a fly rod. My partner Chris Phillips and I specialize in these types of trips. We know the techniques and the flies. So if you are interested check out my website below.

One thing you can say about offshore: "Everything pulls hard, and most of it tastes good!"

THE JAMMER


----------



## bleb (Mar 6, 2008)

Heyt I might be interested .. Ive done it a few times and basically have an idea how to make it work.. Im not really interested in the switch and bait teaser thing though been there done that and its something fun to do once then onto other items. setting up a chum slick and rasing fish will do let me know

robert


----------



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

i also have done some of it as well, we usually dont have to run 60 miles to get to fish that pull, but, we also dont have any shots at bill fish either, if you get a few guys together, and you think it may work pm, me i might be able to swing it , it just depends on my wifes schedule she works shift work. but, if i can , i'm in....thanks.


----------



## Junebug (May 24, 2004)

You have my number, give me a shout next time you are putting a trip together.


----------



## Scott F (Aug 26, 2005)

Sounds great. I love offshore flyfishing, but am handicapped by an 18 ft boat. A deepwater overnighter sounds like a lota fun. Count me in........I've got all the gear.
Scott F


----------



## AlanKulcak (Aug 24, 2007)

i am highly interested and have the gear to do it, let me know also when you are going to try and get a trip together


----------



## Salty Bum (May 24, 2007)

I'm interested and have all the gear - let me known when.

Salty Bum
HOOK 'EM HORNS!!!!
<'))))))))*><


----------

